# Vessel Of Opportunity (VOO) Part Of The BP Settlement



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a lot of friends that are waiting for news on the VOO settlement that should have been going on 13-16 of February. What happened at that time was the settlement talks got moved with no date to resume the talks.

Its kind of strange with this happens but today we found out why as the VOO settlement is part of the big BP settlement that was reach on Friday.

In the terms it says 

Claims for failure to pay under BP’s Vessels of Opportunity Program.

You guys can read more about the news of the settlement on my website but just know that VOO claims will be paid by the new BP settlement reach on Friday the 2 of March.

Another thing you don't see much in the media is that this BP settlement has no CAP on payments BP has to pay. The 7.8 Billion that is reported is an estimate by BP to make their shareholders happy.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You still slithering round trying to scam you up a check??

Figured someone would have stepped on the rock you live under and crushed you by now.


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow, JLW1972... what's that about?


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> You still slithering round trying to scam you up a check??
> 
> Figured someone would have stepped on the rock you live under and crushed you by now.


Hater


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Yep going to a VOO meeting with my Lawyers, Cunningham-bounds on Friday to try to get the scoop on the VOO program and the Big Claim. Im a bit excited about this move and Im very glad that Feinburg is getting the AXE. Hoping that a realistic settlement is in the future, or I am prepared to go to trial and wait it all out. What the GCCF offered me was Laughable at best.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

The only ones that will make any MONEY off of this stuff will be the LAWYERS, 40% of whatever {7.8 Billion}billions will buy a lot of BAIT    say 8 BILLION less 40% = 3.2 BILLIONS for the LAWYER :no::no::no:


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

Where is the meeting at?


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

He hasn't found another golden egg to exploit yet. Just likes to stir the pot.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

bobinbusan said:


> The only ones that will make any MONEY off of this stuff will be the LAWYERS, 40% of whatever {7.8 Billion}billions will buy a lot of BAIT    say 8 BILLION less 40% = 3.2 BILLIONS for the LAWYER :no::no::no:



This is exactly what it's all about.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Gump said:


> He hasn't found another golden egg to exploit yet. Just likes to stir the pot.


Exactly right. This pile of shit has been bouncing round here stirring the pot for a while now.

There should be an extra hot corner in hell reserved just for lawyers.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

tie 1 on said:


> Where is the meeting at?


At the police station in Orange Beach, Invite only thru cunningham/bounds.


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

private meeting in a public office? Is that legal?


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

captsi said:


> private meeting in a public office? Is that legal?


Justice Complex! So yes.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

So what was the hot news....?


----------



## patrickgold (Mar 5, 2008)

the op's site shows:

"If you where in service your qualify for back pay. The proposal is looking at pay of about 30 days for people waiting at the dock. The day rate would be according to the contract you where under. But an extra 26 day of pay if you go the settlement route and maybe more maybe less if you take your claim to the courts."

does this mean they are paying people for 26 days, 30 days, or 56 days? anybody able to translate it?


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Lot of variables in that. 26 was the top number unless you have an oil spill claim too, then they cut it to 13. 1/3 of voo money taken out of final settlement. yep its good and its bad. If you have a oil spill claim then the voo lawsuit is added to it, now its all one big suit. Yep there lawyers are good. Nothing written in stone till April 16th.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

26 - .40 lawyers fees = 15.6

He needs to be honest


----------



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

I think most attorneys are around 25%-33% on the settlement have not talked to anybody yet that are at 40%

On another note please don't shoot the messenger if you rely on my website to give you the information you want. I do know people from this forum that call me and ask me questions on what is going on. 

So don't shoot the messenger of news or he might just not be there when you need him.

Thanks
Jacob


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

cunningham/bounds is charging 25% to settle voo claim and 15% to settle the large oil spill claim. Thats to settle not go to court.


----------



## givememore850 (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry guys just trying to catch up which site are you guys looking at


----------

